

Microsoft holds 200 patents that are necessary to build an Android smartphone - ethana
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2014/04/08/chinese-ministry-of-commerce-approves-microsoft-nokia-deal.aspx

======
amits89
This is true, Most of the Android manufacturer are paying some patent fees to
Microsoft for example Samsung is paying $ 10 to Microsoft on every Android
powered smartphone, this amount was $ 15 trimmed down to $ 10 after Samsung
agreed to bring our Windows Phone Powered smartphone market. Case is almost
same with HTC, LG just they vary in amount they pay. In Q2 2013 Microsoft
Corporation Earned $1.51 Billion From Android Smartphone Vendors [REPORT]
Microsoft earned a total of $1.51 billion (approx) from 131 million Android
devices that were shipped out by Android smartphone vendors. The total earning
from Android royalties would surge up with the inclusion of royalties collect
from Android powered Tablet sales.
[http://www.dazeinfo.com/2013/09/13/microsoft-corporation-
msf...](http://www.dazeinfo.com/2013/09/13/microsoft-corporation-msft-
earned-1-51-billion-android-smartphone-vendors-q2-2013-report/)

